# Hello, new passenger on board



## pinosvalle (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello, I'm Alberto from Granada (Spain)
I was looking for some information about MIDI controllerism (Lemur, TouchOSC) and I found this cool forum. I liked it at a glance so I've decided to join this trip.


----------



## nathantboler (Nov 4, 2019)

pinosvalle said:


> Hello, I'm Alberto from Granada (Spain)
> I was looking for some information about MIDI controllerism (Lemur, TouchOSC) and I found this cool forum. I liked it at a glance so I've decided to join this trip.


Welcome to the forum!


----------

